
A tale of two decompilers - rockybernstein
https://github.com/rocky/python-uncompyle6/wiki/pycdc-compared-with-uncompyle6
======
rockybernstein
Author here: In the last 3 years or so I've been working on a decompiler, and
it is like a compiler in complexity, engineering, and testing. But different.

Since that URL is to a wiki, this is a better forum for comments. So I am
happy to take comments and corrections here.

